# Built-in amp blown.



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

ANY answers will help!!!

Well it seems as if my two rear speaker wires touched...oops! And now anything under volume of 8 on my cd player will play, but if you go above 8 it will stop. Now if you hit bumps, it will stop, wait a minute or two, then start playing again. Weird thing is, it shows that the CD player is still playing w/o noise. Which makes sense if the speakers are not producing ANY volume. Now, my question is, is this fixable? I really don't want to buy another radio. I'd rather have Tsuru's right now! Please help!!

Corey


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Get a new amp and hook up your speakers too it.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

I was considering this as well. Will this work? I figure it must, but I just want a small little amp and some decent speakers. I'll see what I can find. Thanks.

Corey


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

No problem!

Blake


----------



## $E-R (May 27, 2003)

hey-

you with the broken crap.. your problem is most likely a grounded wire somewhere between the speaker and the deck. It stops playing when you get it so loud because the signal is strong enough to fight with the ground path and put the amp into pretection (yes, even the amp in your deck has a protection circut). if you put in new speakers recently check all of your wiring to make sure nothing is cut, or freyed, or touching any metal. The best thing for you to do would be to check all of your speaker wiring for continuity to ground. Just find someone with a voltmeter and ask them to do this. They will most likely know what I'm talking about.


----------



## $E-R (May 27, 2003)

oh and by the way, if you don't get that fixed and try to hook up another amp to the same speaker wires, the same thing will probly happen to the amp. sooo... GET IT FIXED! don't try and go around it. Feel free to put in an amp, but get the problem fixed too!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Well the whole point of me telling him to get a new amp is because you usually change all the wires when you get a new amp. So if you change the wires when changing the amp he shouldnt have anything to worry about.


----------

